# Vous les trouvez vraiment mieux ces Ti ?



## doume06 (29 Avril 2002)

A çA ils sont superbes...mais les prix le sont beaucoup moins : 4299 EUR ttc pour le premier prix soit 32000 F, je suis content d'avoir acheté mon TT 550 en 02/2002...


----------



## bulot (29 Avril 2002)

erreur...

le Store affiche désormais les prix TTC, le premier prix est de 3587TTC ce qui n'est vraiment pas excessif comparé au TI550...

[29 avril 2002 : message édité par bulot]


----------



## gjouvenat (29 Avril 2002)

Je ne sais pas si c'est moi... mais je ne vois plus le port infra rouge...

reve ou réalité qui peut me le dire ?


----------



## iPat (29 Avril 2002)

ben moi j'ai un 667 combo, ce que je lui reproche c'est une carte graphique un peu juste pour le graphisme et les jeux, pas d'entrée micro (pour utiliser viavoice par ex), des hauts parleurs un peu faiblards (pour la lecture des dvd), s'il pouvait être un peu plus puissant (mac OS X est gourmand !) et avoir la sortie pour les écrans plats (à venir), il serait parfait donc les nouveaux Ti sont vraiment bien, un disque dur plus rapide, ça serait cool aussi...cela étant dit ils sont plus chers (apparemment tous les constructeurs de portables revoient leurs prix à la hausse)


----------



## dany (30 Avril 2002)

En fait, à la vitesse oû ça va, le haut de gamme que tu achetes aujourd'hui sera le bas de gamme 6 mois plus tard ! exit les Ti 400 et 500 et pour le 667 que j'ai acheté en octobre, bonjour la chute de prix ! Autrement dit, je viens de faire la même conn...  en achetant mon iMac 800 que j'ai certainement payé beaucoup plus cher que je l'aurais payé dans six mois ! La seule chose à faire est de me persuader que ce que j'ai acheté me convient bien, que je n'aurais pas de soucis avec et d'en oublier le prix !


----------



## eTeks (30 Avril 2002)

Y'a plus de mémoire cache de niveau... Ca fait quoi ?


----------



## eTeks (30 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par dany:
*En fait, à la vitesse oû ça va, le haut de gamme que tu achetes aujourd'hui sera le bas de gamme 6 mois plus tard ! 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Dany tu viens de découvrir le fonctionnement du marché de l'informatique ?


----------



## bouilla (30 Avril 2002)

et je vais meme aller encore un peu plus loin, tu ne l'a pas acheté, il vient juste de sortir, ET IL EST DEJA OBSOLETE   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




a l'heure qu'il est la prochaine generation doit etre a l'étude ds les labos apple....


----------



## dany (30 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par eTeks:
*

Dany tu viens de découvrir le fonctionnement du marché de l'informatique ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben oui, qu'est ce que tu veux, je suis un rêveur mais maintenant, je me soigne !


----------



## gjouvenat (30 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par eTeks:
*Y'a plus de mémoire cache de niveau... Ca fait quoi ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Si y'a toujours de la cache... c'est obligatoire... Il y a just un niveau de plus (L3)


----------



## vicento (30 Avril 2002)

Au fait à combien tourne la mémoire cache niveau 1 et 2 ?

667 et 800 pour la L1 et 133 pour la L2 ?


----------



## eTeks (30 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par vicento:
*Au fait à combien tourne la mémoire cache niveau 1 et 2 ?

667 et 800 pour la L1 et 133 pour la L2 ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Si on t'as vendu un ordinateur avec de la mémoire cache qui tourne à la même vitesse que celle du bus mémoire, tu t'es fait avoir Vicento...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La L2 du précédent PowerBook tournait à la même vitesse que celle du processeur. La L3 doit être entre celle du processeur et celle du bus mémoire (d'où memoire DDR à accès rapide).

Au passage pourquoi un processeur sans mémoire cache L2 ne pourrait-il fonctionner ? Je persiste et signe il n'en parle pas dans les  specs de la nouvelle machine !


----------



## melaure (30 Avril 2002)

La Radéon 7500 est la bonne nouvelle. Je travaille souvent sur deux écrans et la radéon de base est un peu lente pour gérer autant de pixels. Mais bon je crois que je vais attendre une génération de plus car l'écart n'est pas encore très flagrant.


----------



## vicento (30 Avril 2002)

La mise à jour des Ti est arrivée sur l'Apple Store US
et aussi en français :là

Moi je les trouve pas mal !
Surtout la sortie DVI.


----------



## vicento (30 Avril 2002)

j'avais pas vu aussi la nouvelle résolution 1280 x 854 pixels !


----------



## peon.master (1 Mai 2002)

1280 x 854 ca fait pas des pixels un peu petits pour un écran 15.2 pouces?


----------



## benR (1 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par peon.master:
*1280 x 854 ca fait pas des pixels un peu petits pour un écran 15.2 pouces?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

quand tu sais que des portables PC osent faire du 1600*1200 sur 15 pouces, je pense qu'on a encore de la marge avant de s'exploser les yeux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




franchement, en 1152*768, on est "bien", mais je trouve qu'on sent que c'est jouable d'aller encore un peu plus petit... donc j'ose imaginer que ce 1280*854 est un plus appréciable 

et souvenons nous que les iBook 12" font du 1024*768, eux...


----------



## jboulet (1 Mai 2002)

allez, pour une fois je donne mon avis !

les nouveaux Ti...
voilà 5 moi j'ai pris possession de mon G4 550 combo, avec 512 mo de ram pour même pas 400 balles les 256 supplémentaires (héhé)
depuis je suis super heureux car cet ordi est excellent.
même si j'ai un pixel "down" (c le cas sur tous les portables pc que j'ai vu passé et même sur les moniteurs LCD Sony que j'ai au boulot - des écrans vendu à l'époque plus de 12000 TTC)
le bonton de mon trackpad est légérement enfoncé et la coque de mon ordi s'entrouvre légérement sous le lecteur combo (en clair il va devoir partir au SAV, Pfffff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) mais quel plaisir cet ordi !
Il est très bien conçu, très autonome (malgré les 3h30 réelles), très léger, vachement pratique, tous le monde l'adore, enfin vous savez ce que c'est, hihi 
Sous mac OS 9 mon Ti est impeccable (mis à part l'entrée audio absente...)
Sous OS X par contre ca se gâte  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



l'écran est soudain un peu juste, le G4 semble s'être transformé en 68000 et la carte graphique s'éssouffle à vitesse grand V !
Voilà ce qui me fait un peu baver sur les nouveaux Ti.
Ce sont lespremiers powerbook vraiment taillé pour OS X ! Le nouvel écran va redonner l'espace de travail que l'on connait sous os9 (raptissant les énorme menu et icones de X), la nouvelle Radeon devrait être en mesure d'assumer l'affichage des zolis délires de X et le cache niveau 3 va donner du souffle au bon vieu G4 qui tourne dans le ventre de la bête !
A part ca, l'optimisation OS X, je vois pas grande révolution, pas de quoi palir de jalousie devant ces nouveaux Titanium...
Sous OS 9, le 1200x... ca vaut le coup pour iMovie, si non ? Qaud au chip vidéo il est plus speed bien sûr mais bon, enfin le cache N3, là c'est autre chose mais nos Ti sont déjà très productif sans alors...

Voilà : en conclusion, apple semble incapable d'optimiser vite et bien son os du futur (du passé - date prévu 99/2000), alors apple surgonffle ses ordis !
si tu payes le prix t'as rien compris (qu'ils disaient...)

ps : et nous on attend tjs un G5 à 1,5 Ghz dans un powerbook !

Tchuss
jerome b.


----------



## minime (1 Mai 2002)

Il faudrait que je puisse voir ce Ti en personne, mais une résolution de 1280 x 854 semble encore raisonnable. Mais on s'approche de la limite, 1600 x 1200 sur 15 pouces ? Sans moi


----------



## benR (1 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jerome b.:
*
Sous OS X par contre ca se gâte   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



l'écran est soudain un peu juste, le G4 semble s'être transformé en 68000 et la carte graphique s'éssouffle à vitesse grand V !
.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>





je supporte osX 24h/24 avec un Ti 400 et un ATI mobility 8 Mo... (et 128 Mo de RAM)
et ca se fait, je vous jure....


----------



## macinside (1 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par benR:
*






je supporte osX 24h/24 avec un Ti 400 et un ATI mobility 8 Mo... (et 128 Mo de RAM)
et ca se fait, je vous jure....*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

idem Ti 500 avec 512 mo de ram, ça tourne nickel


----------



## vicento (1 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par eTeks:
*

Si on t'as vendu un ordinateur avec de la mémoire cache qui tourne à la même vitesse que celle du bus mémoire, tu t'es fait avoir Vicento...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La L2 du précédent PowerBook tournait à la même vitesse que celle du processeur. La L3 doit être entre celle du processeur et celle du bus mémoire (d'où memoire DDR à accès rapide).
... *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


J'ai un peu décalé d'1 rang le n° des mémoires caches (la L1 dont je parle est en réalité la L2 et la L2 la L3).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est la vitesse des 1 Mo de DDR qui m'intéresse.


----------



## bouilla (1 Mai 2002)

je suis sur os x en continu avec mon pismo nourris en rame et c'est franchement pas mal du tout, j'ai aucun ralentissement tout est tres fluide, alors ne faites pas croire que votre TI 550 s'essoufle ! je crois plutot que c'est psychologique !!! ces symptomes datent t-ils de la sortie du nouveau PB ?!!!


----------



## minime (1 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>je suis sur os x en continu avec mon pismo, j'ai aucun ralentissement tout est tres fluide<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ce n'est pas pour critiquer ou quoi que ce soit, mais sur quelles machines as tu vu tourner Mac OS X, à part ton Pismo ? Quand je dis "tourner" c'est plus qu'un coup d'oeil de 5 minutes dans le Finder.

Tout le monde trouve qu'un G4 récent (ou deux) avec une tonne de cache niveau 3 améliore beaucoup le confort d'utilisation d'OS X.


----------



## bouilla (1 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par MiniMe:
*
Tout le monde trouve qu'un G4 récent (ou deux) avec une tonne de cache niveau 3 améliore beaucoup le confort d'utilisation d'OS X.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

évidemment, j'imagine que ça tourne bien mieux sur un G4 ! j'vous le souhaite, pour le prix que ça vaut !!!
mais je me comprend quand je dis qu'en terme de fluidité je ne suis pas handicapé par mon G3 500, ça me suffit amplement pour l'utilisation que j'en fais (au boulot je suis sur un TI 400 et os xet tu me croieras si tu veux mais je prefere utiliser mon pismo avec ces 500 mo de ram...). j'ai juste fais cette remarque pour exprimer ma surprise qd j'entend qu'un ti 500 rame...ça me surprend...


----------



## minime (1 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>mais je me comprend quand je dis qu'en terme de fluidité je ne suis pas handicapé par mon G3 500<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

OK, le côté "j'me comprends" de ton post m'avait échappé


----------



## bouilla (1 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par MiniMe:
*

OK, le côté "j'me comprends" de ton post m'avait échappé   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>






 ouep "j'me somprend" parce que j'arrive a discerner ce qui est fluide et ce qui ne l'est pas ;-) on fait pas tellemnt avancer le shimili, le shilimi le sh..grrr te puis j'voudrais pas vs faire regretter votre achat   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , juste le ralentir pour etre sur de me le procurer en premier


----------



## Raf (1 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par MiniMe:
*Il faudrait que je puisse voir ce Ti en personne, mais une résolution de 1280 x 854 semble encore raisonnable. Mais on s'approche de la limite, 1600 x 1200 sur 15 pouces ? Sans moi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je suis d'accord 1280x854 c'est la limite haute, ça fait environ 101 dpi (pixel par pouce) ce qui est la limite haute pour pouvoir lire correctement sur un écran. Au dessus on devient rapidement comme une souris sous cocaïne... Puis on a qu'une paire d'yeux !!!






A+
Raf


----------



## jboulet (1 Mai 2002)

Coucou 

bon, puisque j'ai sucité quelques réactions, entendons nous bien : lorsque j'écris qu'un G4 s'essouffle sous osX et que le 15'' LCD de mon Ti devient trop etroit d'un coup d'un seul c'est à prendre en comparaison avec le meme ordi sous ox9 !!!

le premier qui me soutient qu'osX est fluide et réactif sur une machine comme mon Ti ne travail pas raisonnablement avec osX ou son mac...
perso je boot en osX pour acceder au reseau Windows de mon boulot car le système est excellent pour ça (incomparable avec le 9) mais au prix d'une agacante sensation d'attente permanente ! Ne serait ce que lancer les préférences systèmes prend un temps infini et que dire de la manipulation d'une image dans Graphic Converter X ou l'importation d'un document enrichi dans Word X... et je vous parle pas d'iMovie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




de retour sous os9 : là j'ai vraiment la sensation d'avoir à faire à un G4 (et je vous parle pas de mon ProTools LE/mBox qui enfonce n'importe quel Pentium 4 à plus de 1 Ghz)
la seule chose que je regrette c'est le meilleur support de FireWire dans X...
si non sans ririe osX est très joli, il représente de très belles avancées techniques (en matière de reseau essentiellement) mais c'est pas utilisable sérieusement dans un environement de productivité... je le regrette amerement croyez bien ! j'attend bcp du 10.2, mais je crois plus aux miracles...
Souvenez vous : le powerpc 750 prévu à 700 Mhz y'à plus de 3 ans ; rebaptisé G4 le processeur n'a atteint les 700 Mhz que très péniblement, y'a guère plus d'un an...
en la matière le nouveau Ti est une véritable avancée, si non rien de révolutionnaire (y'a tjs pas de bouton de scroll)

Tchusss
jerome b.


----------



## minime (2 Mai 2002)

Article de Cuk.ch au sujet de l'accroissement de la définition des écrans: Est-ce bien raisonnable ?.

*Où se situe la frontière entre plus fin et illisible ? Difficile en effet de la tracer, mais nous affirmons : quelque part vers 100 ppp.

L'essentiel (à part les yeux), c'est de faire une machine qui soit portable. On atteint avec les écrans 15 pouces, n'en déplaise au marketing, les limites de ce qui est considéré comme portable.*






 &lt;- Yeux de nomade





 &lt;- Yeux d'ex-nomade

[01 mai 2002 : message édité par MiniMe]


----------



## minime (2 Mai 2002)

1280 x 854. Jusque là tout va bien. Enfin, faut *voir*. Ouais, j'me comprends   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[01 mai 2002 : message édité par MiniMe]


----------



## gjouvenat (3 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jerome b.:
*oups    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



désolé pour le spam    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mais que font les modérateurs ????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pfffff quel équipe je vous jure


----------



## Yama (3 Mai 2002)

moi je veux un transportable et non un portable.... donc moi je veux un 16" a 1600 x 1024  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quite a ne pas puvoir l'utiliser dans un train .....


----------



## gjouvenat (3 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yama:
*moi je veux un transportable et non un portable.... donc moi je veux un 16" a 1600 x 1024   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quite a ne pas puvoir l'utiliser dans un train .....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

On ne dit pas je veux... on dit j'aimerais...

Et sinon... tu te prend un ti avec le 23 pouces et voila... le tibook sous un bras... le 23 sous l'autre


----------



## RV (3 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*

On ne dit pas je veux... on dit j'aimerais...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Qui est-ce qui disait nous voulons ?


----------



## melaure (3 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Raf:
*

Je suis d'accord 1280x854 c'est la limite haute, ça fait environ 101 dpi (pixel par pouce) ce qui est la limite haute pour pouvoir lire correctement sur un écran. Au dessus on devient rapidement comme une souris sous cocaïne... Puis on a qu'une paire d'yeux !!!






A+
Raf*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

en fait certains PC sont passés à un écran 16" en 1600x1200. Les points ne sont que légèrement plus fin que sur l'écran 12" de l'iBook en 1024x768 !!!


----------



## minime (3 Mai 2002)

Je ne trouve rien au dessus de 15,7 pouces, contre 15,2 pour le TiBook.

Gateway Solo 9500:
- 15.7-inch TFT display (1280x1024)
- 32,75cm x 26cm 
- 3,6 kg


----------



## benR (3 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par MiniMe:
*Je ne trouve rien au dessus de 15,7 pouces, contre 15,2 pour le TiBook.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

il y a un Vaio à 16"....
si si !


 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par MiniMe:
*J
Gateway Solo 9500:
- 15.7-inch TFT display (1280x1024)
- 32,75cm x 26cm 
- 3,6 kg   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


lol
j'ai un pote qui a celui ci !!
c'est un monstre....


----------



## minime (3 Mai 2002)

*il y a un Vaio à 16"...*
GRX590 "The largest notebook screen to date from any top-tier vendor and fractions larger than the Gateway Solo 9550's 15.7-inch display." c/Net

- 16,1" (1600x1200)
- 35,5cm x 29,2cm
- 3,8 kg  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La résolution est de 124 points par pouce. Pour la ramener à 100 ppp il faudrait un écran de 20".


----------



## vicento (6 Mai 2002)

Là pour le coup on doit avoir mal aux yeux !


----------



## mercutio (7 Mai 2002)

3,8 kg pour le sony ? il fait valise ?
on a les roulettes avec au moins ?

déja qu'avec ses 2,9 Kg, je trouve le pismo pesant.
rappelez vous du premier mac portable &gt;7 kg

Je trouve la mise à jour du Ti raisonnable, il a de beaux atouts, surtout qu'Apple commence à enchainer ses mises à jour (tous les 6 mois au lieu de 9).


----------



## vicento (8 Mai 2002)

et il avait 10 heures d'autonomie aussi !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Mai 2002)

Regardez le nouveau portable le plus fin et léger au monde avec tout en option ( lecteur de disquette, CD-ROM.....)
http://www.pc.toshiba.fr/cgi-bin/ToshibaCS


----------



## loriscoutin (8 Mai 2002)

moi je trouve qu'il y a eu une belle evolution avec un mailleur ecran la cache 3 et surtout l'entree audio
vivement qu'elle revienne sur tous avec une sortie numérique ca serait le pied

et par contre quid de l'autonomie avec tous c'est nouvelle chose


----------



## BBen (9 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> la nouvelle Radeon devrait être en mesure d'assumer l'affichage des zolis délires de X  <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Ouais, mais dans OS X.1.x, c'est le processeur principal qui prend en charge les effets graphiques d'X, pas la carte vidéo. Par contre, pour X.2, on annonce QUARTZ EXTREME (voir ailleurs), qui permettra au processeur central de se voir décharger de ces zolis délires par la carte graphique. Et la, ca devrait améliorer assez nettement la fluidité au quotidien ! 

Sauf que, comme c'est écrit sur le site APPLE, c'est une carte 32 Mo qui est recommended. Donc, QUARTZ sera probablement bien plus accéléré sur les nouveaux Ti que sous les anciens avec OS X.2 !!

Voila un avantage de plus pour les nouveaux Ti, qui contribue à en faire une très belle révision...


----------



## vicento (14 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par KillerPC:
*Regardez le nouveau portable le plus fin et léger au monde avec tout en option ( lecteur de disquette, CD-ROM.....)
http://www.pc.toshiba.fr/cgi-bin/ToshibaCS*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Le Toshiba Protégé ici

PIII 750 écran 12.5 " et même pas trois heures d'autonomie ... pour 3600 HT !


----------



## minime (8 Juillet 2002)

Xentex Flip Pad Voyager: Ils appellent ça un "portable" ?







plié: 35,5 x 25,4 x 7,6cm
déplié: 50cm de large
2 écrans portrait pivotants de 13 pouces chacun
5,5 kg
+ 5 000 


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Juillet 2002)

Arggggggg...

C'est horrible... C'est pour ce faire des batailles naval ???


----------



## peyret (9 Juillet 2002)

Mais si le titanium avait 3 cm de plus en largeur.... avis à Apple, il aurait un ecran 16,2 pouces et pourrait se munir d'un pavé numérique... pour 3 cm de plus seulement. 
Les haut-parleurs : sous le clavier
la touche de démarrage : en bas de l'écran...plus petite

d'accord ? Steve
et  processeur 1,2 GHz + bus à 266 MHz, et, et, et...

dans 2 ans









lp


----------



## Guh (9 Juillet 2002)

Les HP sous le clavier, c'est bien, mais en général tu as les poignets dessus, alors c'est chiant...


----------

